# Networking >  Networking

## Gizachew

What are the advantages of computer networking?

----------


## pallabi

due to this we r able to hv communication with all.i.e chatting,data tranfering etc

----------


## Avelin

For data transmission,for sharing resources

----------


## Avelin

Data transmission,sharing resources

----------


## kdeivasi

Mainly the computer networking is for Resource sharing ( like printers, data bases etc)

----------


## Jeebendu_bipa

The computer networking is for sharing resource shuch as printers and sharing database etc. It is cost effective.

----------

